# Tweels



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm interested in these tires and I'm wondering your pros and cons? Also if they are worth the money.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm interested in these tires and I'm wondering your pros and cons? Also if they are worth the money.


I have them on the back of my John Deere zero turn. They are really neat, but not sure if they're worth the money.

They were already on the mower I bought, so the cost was baked in. I'm not sure what they cost if purchased aftermarket, but I think they're pricey.

I like how the tread face is super flat, so they have really good ground engagement. Not ever having to worry about tire pressure or flats is worth something too - just not sure how much.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks, I think the price is around 600$ a tire. Is the ride any better.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Not ever having to worry about tire pressure or flats is worth something too - just not sure how much.


Depends on how much money you're losing for equipment being down for such simple repairs.

One thing that used to keep me busy in my mower wrenching days, tire repairs. Commercial crews were always bringing us machines with tire issues. There's a lot of hidden waste in tires too. Tire loses air, operator puts 60psi in it every other say to "get him through". I don't think a tire pressure gauge, let alone a low pressure gauge, is something I've ever seen handy on a lawn service trailer. All of a sudden you have more punctures, premature tread wear, turf damage, bent frames from curb hopping, etc. all from improper tire maintenance.

Tweels solve all of that quite nicely. Are they a must for the homeowner? Nah. But when was the last time you walked up to a machine with tires and KNEW they were 100% ready to go to work?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Not ever having to worry about tire pressure or flats is worth something too - just not sure how much.
> ...


This will just be for my lawn as I only cut it. So far reading the post I'm coming to the conclusion that it's not worth the investment for a homeowner.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Those tires are really cool. I'd buy some for my pressure washer tomorrow if available. Always battling flats on the PW.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I had the option to have the tweels installed on my 950r and opted not to. I honestly just didn't like the looks of them. I'm not running a fleet of mowers to reap the benefits of them. I check my pressure just about every mow anyways.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Depends on how much you value trouble-free tires as a homeowner. But if you're looking to save a bit on a new machine, skipping the tweels makes good sense.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nah I was thinking about putting them on my existing machines. I was looking for a better ride overall and helping me with my turning as I still make divots every now and then.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Just get the Altoz TRX and not worry about your wheels.

https://altoz.com/tracked-zero-turn-mowers/trx?gclid=Cj0KCQjw38-DBhDpARIsADJ3kjlG1Bs1f2MzkE3Oil_SbPieb7VerdLHlvQdNLhUM2f2yyrvMOov8KoaAh5lEALw_wcB


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Now that is cool!


----------



## LAFRENZ (Mar 17, 2020)

We have a 8 acre lot outside of town that i mow with z960. We have some pretty step hills. The first year i mowed with the factory tires. Year two i bought the tweels. The difference between Tweels and the normal factory tires is amazing. 30-40% more grip on the tweels.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LAFRENZ said:


> We have a 8 acre lot outside of town that i mow with z960. We have some pretty step hills. The first year i mowed with the factory tires. Year two i bought the tweels. The difference between Tweels and the normal factory tires is amazing. 30-40% more grip on the tweels.


Great to hear from someone who has used both on the same machine. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------

